# Laser Engraving



## ironman123 (Feb 23, 2012)

I also placed this thread on Penturning.

I thought about getting a couple of pens laser engraved. Locally I find it is $15.00 setup and 50 cents per letter each pen. example: setup and 12 letters would be $21.00 plus any tax..


How is that compared to other places?


Ray


----------



## Fibonacci (Feb 23, 2012)

www.lazerlinez.com

They are a vendor here on the forums.  $3.00/pen flat rate.

I am getting ready to send a couple pens off to them.


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks Fibonacci, that is better all around.  Someone in IAP and reasonable price.

Ray


----------



## Robert Sherlock (Feb 23, 2012)

Ray,
I just got a pen back from Constant (lazerlinez.com) and he is great to deal with.  Quick turn around and very reasonable prices...I think I paid $5.00 total which included the laser engraving and shipping back to me.

Robert


----------



## beck3906 (Feb 23, 2012)

I get mine done in Temple for $3 per line.  It's been a while, so they may have gone up


----------



## rcarman (Feb 24, 2012)

ditto on www.lazerlinz.com.  I have used them before and bought many of Constant's inlay kits.  Good products and outstanding customer service.


----------



## weasel1219 (Feb 24, 2012)

I have a local guy here in town that has a trophy shop and store and I was able to get a price from him for $10 per pen no matter how many lines.  Got this price by getting his logo and displaying it on my website.  Since I rebuilt my website a couple of weeks ago I need to do the same.  Just have not had enough time to do it.


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the great help.  

Ray


----------

